# Bleh... Stupid Injury Bug



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well let's see... First we lost Amare, then Barbosa, then Eddie House, and then Grant. Thankfully Eddie House came back, but then James Jones went down last night, followed by Barbosa getting hurt again.

Can we catch a break? Then again this happens to all teams in the NBA. We'll just have to overcome the adversity and keep on pushing. This is what seperates the great teams from the good teams.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I think our bench has been reduced to Eddie House and the D-Leaguers.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

as long as steve nash is healthy, the rest of ur lineup only has to be able to hit the open shots that nash provides. Sure its still tough, but luckily you have a guy like Nash who will always keep the team competetive.


----------



## subliminal yogurt (Dec 9, 2005)

The bad thing about last night's injuries was the fact that James Jones he had been very cold for about two games, then once he finally starts getting hot, he goes down.

As for Leandro Barbosa, his re-injury looks much worse than it did the first time he went down from the patented Manu-floppola. I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up on the injured list for a lot longer than he was before, and even if he did come back sooner, how much confidence will he have, now? I can't see him coming back and immediately becoming the same Barbosa he was at the beginning of the season. I expect him to start out with some amount of hesitancy and caution.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

All these injuries and heartbreaks confirms one thing: God is not a Suns fan.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

It has been a rough season. Hopefully Jones will return soon and give some relief to team. It was a shame to see Barbosa go down again during his return game, he has been so impressive this year.


----------

